# Wonderful dream of Luc



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Today is Luc's 4 year anniversary - and my dad's 32nd. It's really special to me that they passed the same day. Luc was my heart dog!

A few weeks ago I had a lovely, if perhaps slightly morbid, dream where I dug Luc up (in real life we cremated him) and he was as perfect as a minute after he passed, and I was able to hold him and kiss him and tell him how much I love him.

I woke up feeling so nice, I still do. I miss our big guy, he was a giant of my heart.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a treasure of a dream.


----------

